# Experience letter from company



## faslu (Jun 22, 2013)

Dear experts,
I have a question regarding experience certificate from current company and previous company.

In relieving letter of my previous company I have only following:
a. Designation at the time of relieving
b. period of employment

But The immigration document checklist says experience certificate must have the following:


1. Specific period of your employment with the company
2. Position you have held during the period of employment 
and time you spent in each position
3. Main responsibilities and duties in each position
4. Your total annual salary plus benefits in each position
5. Number of hours worked per week in each position


It is highly unlikely or impossible that I will get experience certificate from my previous company/HR with above said points if I approach them.

Could you please advise me alternatively what can I do in this situation?
Can I organize reference letter from the colleague ?


----------



## moe007 (Sep 29, 2013)

I also had the same question. What did you end up doing?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Write the letter yourself, tell them that it is for immigration purposes, and aks them to put this letter on their paper with letter head and sign it.


----------



## moe007 (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks EVHP but this does not answer the question. The question is how detailed should the work experience letter be when it comes to specifying the different positions held during the employment. For example, in my case, the i have had multiple promotions since i joined the company but all promotions were just level and titles promotions but my duties have remained the same. As a consultant, i work on projects, and the promotions i got allowed to play different roles on the projects i worked on from executing the project to supervising, leading, manage and QA the projects. 

I am thinking to coordinate with my employer to write the letter mentioning my period of employment, my current title, the duties i did during employment without having to specify each level and how long i spent there. I feel its irrelevant and does not add much value to my evaluation. I am applying for NOC 2171 and my current title is a manager. if that helps in any way in understanding my situation better.


----------



## pathjay (Mar 2, 2013)

*work experience certificate*

I am also facing the same problem as I have all experience letters from all companies but no where its mentioned what I have done and my detailed jobs/duties which I did working in those organizations.
Please advise.


----------

